# Post What You Think Is The Most Colorful and Best Peacocks



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Peacocks! Species name. If you can a picture!


----------



## BNoel21 (May 15, 2011)

One of my favorites that I havent had the joy of keep yet, so no pics, is the Lawanda.


----------



## mfish1 (Dec 31, 2011)

BNoel21 said:


> One of my favorites that I havent had the joy of keep yet, so no pics, is the Lawanda.


Here is mine. I accidently posted him in the mbuna thread.










My personal favorite is the aulonocara baenschi benga. still trying to find one though


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the Rubescens.


----------



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

OB Peacock Hybrid with unknown origins. Here's a pic of my young male.









As for native/natural species, I hope to get a German Red(line bred) and a Walteri soon. Very cool coloring.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Aulonocara baenschi


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Ngara flametail / Yellow Collar / Blue Orchid no pictures of my own, yet!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just one! I like 99% of them. I have three adults among my peacocks and haps and I go back and forth everyday trying to decide which one I like the best.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i35 ... cock_3.jpg http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i35 ... sh/030.jpg I have 80 hybreds in grow out will send you pics soon raziorback


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

marvo said:


> http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/mamvo1/peacock_3.jpg http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i35 ... sh/030.jpg I have 80 hybreds in grow out will send you pics soon raziorback


 :thumb:


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

young jake


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Island)









Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)









Aulonocara sp "Lwanda" (Chiwindi)









Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chipoka) line bred = German red


----------

